# What states accept the MA academy?



## mschumann

Tried to do a search but couldn't find the exact information. 

Curious to know what states accept the MA full time academy?

Thanks


----------



## Sentinel

I would imagine most, seeing how New England law enforcement is held in high regard due to the multitude of liberal bullshit laws we all have to learn and abide by. Like, for instance, search incident to arrest, my personal favorite liberal bullshit meaningless law. Massachusetts is so liberal, that as we know the laws are skewed to restrain LEO's and give all the advantage to the shitbags. 

Some years back I was seriously contemplating a lateral to Tampa PD in Florida. The recruiter said they would take all the NE LEO's they could find because our laws are SO much more restrictive than theirs. Again, when I was at Cop week in DC a few years back, many of the LEO's from around the country I sat and drank gallons of Guinness beer with said the same thing.

Contact the PD's you are most interested in, I'd be willing to wager that they will accept the academy. But expect that in all instances to have to attend a refresher course to get caught up on local laws, state laws, etc.

I doubt you'd have to start out as a rook, in Tampa I would have been accepted as a step 7 out of 10 on the pay scale.


----------



## jettsixx

As Sentinel stated, contact the departments your interested in and check. I had a good friend of mine that went to Vermont and had to a shortened academy, he had the MA reserve academy. I heard that in FL even if you only have the resever MA academy you do a shortened version there as well.


----------



## LGriffin

We have reciprocity with Florida and Maryland, other than that you'll have to make some calls. Good luck out there!


----------



## mpd61

I shit you not...........

Mass MPOC with few exceptions, is good in nearly every other state in the union. Most western states have POST (Peace Officer Standards & Training) course of about 10 or more weeks. You usually get hired as an out of state lateral and your hiring agency submits your training experience to the respective POST academy. Then you usually go to the academy for weapons qual and crim law for couple of weeks. Same thing in most southern states.


----------



## jettsixx

I heard a rumor that in other states they actually let the police DO thier jobs. Just a rumor though I have not yet been able to confirm.


----------



## Guest

jettsixx said:


> I heard a rumor that in other states they actually let the police DO thier jobs. Just a rumor though I have not yet been able to confirm.


I would submit that watching ONE episode of COPS would confirm this. I just sit there and think: 'Nope, Nope, Nope, wow... I wouldn't have ever been able to make THAT arrest.' hahaha


----------



## HELPMe

Florida alone will not accept the R/I academy. I believe they do accept the SSPA however. Either way you have to take an equivalency test and get it approved by FDLE.


----------



## samadam78

RI will accept MA academy but you have to sit in on the law classes of an academy class


----------



## wpd0284

Good luck with your search, let me know what you find. With the way things are going here in Mass we might all be looking to relocate. I think the Governor wants to lay-off all of us.


----------



## LA Copper

California would not accept the Mass academy as it stands. You would have to attend certain classes to bring the same qualifications as California POST wants. Then you would have to take a law test, a shooting test and I believe a PT test. After that is all said and done, you'd have to find a department that would be willing to hire you without sending you to their full time academy. Other departments could send you to a lateral version of the academy.

It would also depend on the department. I know a number of departments in California go by the basic POST requirements while other departments such as mine, LAPD, have much stricter requirements than the basic POST.

I know this because I have a couple of friends who have done it, one from Mass and one from New Hampshire. The Mass buddy had to attend the entire academy while the New Hampshire friend would only have to attend a two-month lateral academy. The Mass guy only had 2 years on when he came over while the NH guy had 10 years. Good luck.


----------



## vttroopah

No on Vermont. Unfortunately the laws are VERY different. You CANNOT arrest for an unwitnessed misdemeanor unless it falls under Rule 3 (DV, assault, blah, blah,) So most (unwitnessed by an LEO) crimes are court dates, no cuffs.


----------



## Guest

vttroopah said:


> No on Vermont. Unfortunately the laws are VERY different. You CANNOT arrest for an unwitnessed misdemeanor unless it falls under Rule 3 (DV, assault, blah, blah,) So most (unwitnessed by an LEO) crimes are court dates, no cuffs.


We are kind of the same. There are only a handful of misdemeanors that we can arrest for that aren't comitted in presence.


----------



## Guest

vttroopah said:


> 5-0... You can't arrest for PC on a misdemeanor? Here we just cite without arrest and move on.


I meant that we are kind of like your 'rule 3', in that there are a list of misdemeanors that we can arrest for (even if it wasn't witnessed by LEO) that are empowered by statute. The rest are a criminal complaint (no cuffs). The only other way to arrest for the 'off-list' misdemeanors is they are comitted in our presence and amount to a 'breach of the peace'


----------



## vttroopah

It is a much larger list though, correct? I feel like I give court dates like I give tickets, because I witness very little. No trooper jokes here....


----------



## Guest

I don't know the total # off the top of my head. A while ago I think some instructors of mine claimed it was 15, but I am too tired to remember.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

All crimes in Florida committed in a LEO's presence are arrestable. Florida will accept the MA academy. One only has to attend a comparative compliance course, apprx 3 weeks to become FL certified. This certification will allow one to work in any LEO agency in FL with the exception of FHP, but why anyone would want to work for FHP is beyond me


----------



## GD

vttroopah said:


> It is a much larger list though, correct? I feel like I give court dates like I give tickets, because I witness very little. No trooper jokes here....


You would *never *see a Troopah joke here, brother!! *Definitely a lot of joking.*


----------



## daxxkid

wpd0284 said:


> Good luck with your search, let me know what you find. With the way things are going here in Mass we might all be looking to relocate. I think the Governor wants to lay-off all of us.


I agree, next thing you know flagman will driving him and protecti g him, and all of us will be getting tickets from flagman.
Ohhhh I hate him...


----------



## OfficerObie59

5-0 said:


> I don't know the total # off the top of my head. A while ago I think some instructors of mine claimed it was 15, but I am too tired to remember.


The magic statutes:



> Misdemeanors w/ statutory power to arrest when occurred in past:
> 
> Shoplifting - MGL ch. 266 s. 30A
> Influence, Operating Under - MGL ch. 90 s. 24
> Domestic A&B/Restraining Order Violations - MGL ch. 209A s. 6(7)
> Electrical Weapons Possession (stun guns) - MGL ch. 140 s. 131J
> Drug Violations - MGL ch. 94C s. 27, 32C, 32D, 34, 35, 40, all via s. 41
> Library Book Destruction/Theft/Failure to Return - MGL ch. 266 s. 99A via s. 100
> Motor Vehicle; Possession of w/ Altered VIN - MGL ch. 266, s. 139(c)
> Tagging (graffiti) - MGL ch. 266, s. 126B
> Nude, Partially Nude; Videotaping of Person - MGL ch. 272, s. 104
> Theft of Certain Public Records - MGL ch. 266, 145
> Sex Offender, Failure to Register - MGL ch. 6, s. 178B
> Identity Fraud - MGL ch. 266, s. 37(e)


----------

